# How much quality can i produce on a duel fuel mobile machine?



## The Mochafoccas

Hi guys,

I have been working in catering for many years now and myself and my best friend have decided to go it alone and make an effort at mobile trading. We are both very passionate people people and we are attempting to take those skills into the business with us.

We already have our van (more details on this later as she is a BEUT) and we are going to be using a Fracino 2 Group coffee machine and running mostly on LPG gas and I was wondering if I can still achieve the quality I would be able to with a stationary coffee machine?

I have a little experience a barista and look to improve my skills to excellence with my machine. But can i make excellent coffee?

Please can anyone with the know-how let me know???

Thanks

Sean

(one of the Mochafoccas)


----------



## funinacup

In a word, yes.

I have trained on a few coffee vans with LPG Fracinos and the coffee made has been every bit as good as you can get in a cafe.

When choosing your pitch it is imperative that the van is as level as possible (side to side more important than front to back, but both do have an impact) so that your espresso pours evenly into your cups and to avoid uneven extraction. Your steam pressure will suffer if you are demanding lots of hot water for teas/americanos but that's the same problem that cafes without a dedicated water boiler face!

Michael

Fun in a Cup Coffee Training


----------



## coffeebean

I have used a dual fuel Fracino Contempo for more than 4 years and it produces fantastic coffee! I would echo what Michael says - make sure your pitch is level as this really does affect quality but other than that , the dual fuel machine is every bit as good as it's all electric counterpart!!


----------



## The Mochafoccas

Thanks guys!

that's really useful info. I'm really quite excited now about getting my machine. Do you have any tips to keep the pitch level? Like a jack on one side and a spirit level? Seems like a logical way to me.

Thanks again, awesome forum!

Sean

(one of the Mochafoccas)


----------



## coffeebean

The Mochafoccas said:


> Do you have any tips to keep the pitch level? Like a jack on one side and a spirit level?


Just try and park somewhere flat - if I have to park somewhere that isn't flat, I just put some wood under the feet of the espresso machine (very rarely happens!!)

Andy


----------



## The Mochafoccas

Flat parking it is then, think a spirit level is an essential tool, thanks for getting back to me I wouldn't have remembered to take into consideration the level of the coffee machine makes perfect sense really.

Incredibly glad that my machine can pump out some beautiful coffees too, I want people to walk away from my van saying "that is the best cup of coffee I have ever had"

Be useful to know what beans/roasts sell to the masses while still being able to educate them, perhaps I will create another post for this....

Thanks again!

Sean

(one on the Mochafoccas)


----------



## catuai

Hi

Hi have nearly the same question than The Mochafoccas: How much quality can i produce on a fuel mobile *lever*machine?

I'm planning a coffee bike in Switzerland and I like to get an excellent coffee. I trank in Germany espressi from two differents coffee bikes (Astoria Lever 1x 1-group and 1x 2-groups). The coffee was too hot and bitter for me. Or it is preferable to get a fuel machine but with brewpump? How much more Energy needs his alternative? (than gas lever machine)

Thanks!

Charles


----------



## Coffeelandy

Guys,

I use campervan levelling ramps, from Halfords and have a spirit level in my trucks too. They work a treat especially at events in fields etc. Contempos make fabulous coffee too!


----------

